# Screened Porch Plant/Tree Recommendation



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

I am looking for a recommendation for a plant/tree for my screened in porch. The porch gets morning sun and then will be shaded for the rest of the day.

I think some some sort of potted topiary would be ideal. I have done a general search but was wondering if anyone had a particular type that they like.

Thanks


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

I prefer the tropical large leaf plants indoors, I'm curious to know what you picked.


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

I have a screened porch that gets no direct sunlight at all and I have a couple rubber trees in pots and they seem to do just fine.


----------

